# Annoyed!



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

It's about getting the rats, as it's always about with me just now haha! I'll just paste the conversation and you can tell me what you think. I'm getting frustrated and I've spoke to family and friends and they are saying it sounds a bit iffy.

Here you go...

Nicola
I hope it goes well and you feel better ):
Do you still want me to come tomorrow?

C
I need to get the rats to the vet first to get them checked x

Nicola
Ok

C
Will get bak 2 u when I've been x

Nicola
Do you have any idea when you're going?

C
Wed x

Nicola
Ok no bother, Have you had any interest in the cage?  x

C
No x

Nicola
I thought someone got back to you on one of those groups? ): x

C
She's not wanting it its to big x

Nicola
Oh ok x

Nicola
Why do you have to take therats to the vet? <-- (My mum told me to ask to see what she said)

C
I always take them to get checked before I sell them x

Nicola
But you said I could have them tomorrow so I arranged transport and everything and you didn't tell me otherwise until I mentioned it

C
I'm sorry I'm just under a lot of stress I have the hospital on monday and I'm here on my own really un well x

Nicola
I only have transport for tomorrow so I can't really get them any other time. I'm just sort of annoyed because I spent time away trying to organise everything for tomorrow and you didn't even say anything I get that you're stressed and everything though but you could have text or something to let me know ): x

C
I will just come to u if need be it can kill u what I have if it aint treated I was in hospital all last night x

I hope I don't seem rude but I was getting annoyed. I spend time on my holiday up north getting things ready to be delivered for the rats, as soon as I got home I made hammocks and covered the cage that I bought especially and stuff. Please give me your input 

Also, Here is the cage that was too big for the woman on facebook


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That cage is only something like 50cm long and bot at all high! I know because I took on a lone rat off preloved last year and while I had him in I soon got rid of the wire floor and then obviously got a bigger cage and company for him.

But come on wtf I mean that cage is terrible.
Maybe play her at her game and say yeh bring them to me.
I think she's stalling and making up excuses.
Have you told her u bought the rats a new massive cage? Loads of toys and made hammocks? Send her a pic of the cage you bought to make her feel bad.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

There's more... 

I messaged her after sitting here annoyed and that.

Nicola - The problem is you said I could come get them tomorrow, two weeks ago and now things have changed without you telling me. You didn't tell me you had to go to the vet. I bought a cage and everything they would need. I thought you had to get rid of them asap and I was sort of doing you a favor by taking them off of you and giving them a good home. I just don't get why you never mentioned it before the day before I was to come get them...

C - I always get the rats that I breed vet checked as I don't want to give ill animals out as one of their eyes is leaking as it can cause us to get ill I've not been home in the last few days I feel really really bad 

Nicola - I thought you didn't breed them and you got them both from another breeder?

C - I have some at my mates that I have had off these ones I sold the ones that I got off the breeder for 40 the other day 

Nicola - You're confusing me

20:45
C - I breed rats I order to do that I need to bring in different ones from other breeders I sold two that I got off a breeder the other day as the have had the amount of litters. I have the two babies from a litter or 8 
I look after them and sell them on and ma mate breeds them

I don't think she cares how big the cage is to be honest. I don't know what to do. I think she's saying she sold the ones off the breeder for 40 last week, on the phone she said the two males she was advertising were from the breeder so what exactly was I getting? I'm so confused it's unreal. rrr:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds dodgy to me like a mass feeder breeder.
I wouldn't give her any money if you do take the ratties.

And what's this about one of the rats eyes leaking and that people can catch it????? Errr no you can't.

She sounds like a right one.
If I were you I'd go to an nfrs registered breeder.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow I don't know what to say to that.
Are they being offered free or are you paying for them? She's the one that said she only wanted a little bit less for just the rats minus the cage right?

I know it seems heartless because of those poor boys but it's probably best not to pay for them- she'll use that money to breed some more. 

I can understand your frustration 
If it were me I'd message her back saying you'll only take the boys if she brings them and they're free. If she needed them gone that desparately she'd agree. 
I know you probably feel attached to them already :/


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm angry at the fact she made it out to be 'Rats need a home' and telling me the reasons were she doesn't have enough time for them because she's on a course and her mum doesn't like them to can't look after them for her. She also goes on to say she sold the ones from the breeder last week for £40... but weren't the ones from the breeder the two boys? She told me on the phone two weeks ago. She wanted £30 without the cage and I said I would only give her £15 because of the amount of money I've already spent on them and she bought them for £15 in the first place. She hasn't replied to my "Weren't the ones from the breeder the two 18 week old boys?".

The problem I face really is I have no transport and I stay west of Glasgow. I've not found any breeders near to me apart from the odd local ad on Preloved, which I messaged enquiring more about the person and their rats because the ad is so vague.

I might pop along to the local SSPCA centre and see if they have any that need adopting.

Other than that I'm stumped and I will be the owner of a lovely rat palace and no rats! haha.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You could try this

Fancy Rats • Login

She might still have some.

Also, try pets.oodle.co.uk, it sources ads from all over so you might stand a better chance


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Maltey said:


> You could try this
> 
> Fancy Rats • Login
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've sent her a message. I've also emailed two proper registered breeders and one possible breeder just enquiring about them really.

The woman on fancyrats lives really close too so if they have some that still need rehomed I can help


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

rainbow.nicola said:


> Thanks! I've sent her a message. I've also emailed two proper registered breeders and one possible breeder just enquiring about them really.
> 
> The woman on fancyrats lives really close too so if they have some that still need rehomed I can help


It was me who posted in Fancy Rats rehoming section about those boys and I'm afraid they have all found homes now.

I didn't realise you were near Glasgow. A friend of mine is often taking in reescues etc and she was involved in the rescue of 30.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> It was me who posted in Fancy Rats rehoming section about those boys and I'm afraid they have all found homes now.
> 
> I didn't realise you were near Glasgow. A friend of mine is often taking in reescues etc and she was involved in the rescue of 30.


I wasn't planning on taking any rats in until I had saved up over the summer hence not responding but because the two male rats apparently needed homes asap my mum chipped in to get what I needed for them. I didn't realise she lived in Balloch too. I'm in Dumbarton.

I emailed the woman from Ralston Rats and she's taking two girls in today from someone she knows. They're a year old, she said she would give me more information when she gets them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd avoid that woman who is mucking you around. Sounds to me, that she is hoping to sell to someone else for more, so is stalling. I would not want anything to do with her, or have her know my address. Here in Oz there are always rats available, from rescue. It is very frustrating for you.

Have you thought to put an ad on the local school noticeboard, or at the vets, saying lovely and kind home available to 2? free rats? as I recall, someone was always having unexpected babies and getting tired of rats, or their mothers were...


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Mary from Ralston Rats is the friend I was talking about who is always taking in rescues  

Keep us updated.


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> Mary from Ralston Rats is the friend I was talking about who is always taking in rescues
> 
> Keep us updated.


Ooh! When I started my Rat search I didn't think there was anyone in these parts. Trying to find decent cages and things it's always down south! Apparently I was wrong, I didn't realise she was as close by as she is either! I'll let you know when she emails me.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the opposite problem, whenever I look everything seems to be up north!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

She isn't so great with email so if you don't hear back for a little while, let me know and I'll text or call her


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I have the opposite problem, whenever I look everything seems to be up north!


Everything is in England 



LynseyB said:


> She isn't so great with email so if you don't hear back for a little while, let me know and I'll text or call her


I was surprised she got back to me so quick actually, I woke up this morning with an email! I hope she doesn't forget to email me later on. I'll be sitting here like a mad woman from 3 until I hear back haha!

I saw this Ad on Preloved. It seems pretty vague... I don't know if I trust it. How much do babies usually go for? I seen on Hawthorn that she sells them for £30 a pair. There's another Ad from Erskine on Preloved but they spell various wrong and I couldn't accept that. I'm terrible. I think they were selling Dumbo rats for "£4.50 each to loving home". :huh:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah yes, I guess to you even Manchester is south!

I don't know if I trust the ad to be honest. They don't have a rattery name or say much about themselves so I think more than likely they won't be need for health and it wouldn't be any different to buying from a pet shop


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Maltey said:


> Ah yes, I guess to you even Manchester is south!
> 
> I don't know if I trust the ad to be honest. They don't have a rattery name or say much about themselves so I think more than likely they won't be need for health and it wouldn't be any different to buying from a pet shop


Yeah, Manchester is about a 4 hour drive from here and I don't even drive so travelling sucks!


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Mary said you're taking the girls??


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> Mary said you're taking the girls??


You can't get a picture and then say no, They're so cute! Just waiting on her emailing me back about getting them.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

rainbow.nicola said:


> You can't get a picture and then say no, They're so cute! Just waiting on her emailing me back about getting them.


Haha! That's how Mary works! Me and a friend of mine have taken many a rescue ratty from her due to the cute pics and "These girls/boys need a home" sad text


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

LynseyB said:


> Haha! That's how Mary works! Me and a friend of mine have taken many a rescue ratty from her due to the cute pics and "These girls/boys need a home" sad text


She said she would be able to drop them off for me because I don't drive, She seems really lovely


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

rainbow.nicola said:


> She said she would be able to drop them off for me because I don't drive, She seems really lovely


She is  She's very passionate about rats and is always helping with rescues etc. She has taken a few from me that I have rescued too and all her rats are spoiled and lovely.

I'm happy for you. The girls are beautiful


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Maltey said:


> I have the opposite problem, whenever I look everything seems to be up north!


I was just going to say the exact same thing!


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

That is brilliant news, i'm so glad you are able to rescue some ratties especially after being messed about so much.
Are they the black berkies that i have seen her rehoming?


----------



## rainbow.nicola (Aug 4, 2009)

Claireglynn said:


> That is brilliant news, i'm so glad you are able to rescue some ratties especially after being messed about so much.
> Are they the black berkies that i have seen her rehoming?


Nope, I think they have all found homes already. It's these two girls she took it today.


----------



## Claireglynn (Dec 9, 2011)

They are gorgeous, i'm not surprised you couldnt say no to them.
They will be very lucky girls.


----------

